# The Phone rings, I answer it..



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"I want to know about your haunted house."
"What exactly would you like to know?"
"Is it really haunted?" "Yes it is, but not like a Hollywood horror movie and the incidents don't happen here all the time, you could take the tour here 30 times and never have a supernatural experience."
"Do you live in that house?"
"Yes we do, ever since I got it now 25 years ago."
"I would be very nervous living there! I would be running out screaming if I saw a ghost!"
That rarely happens."
"People seeing a ghost."
"No, seeing one and then running screaming!"
"Are you just making up stories?"
"No I am not, but if I ever decide to make up stories about this house... I would make up Better stories!"
"What are some of the things that people have experienced there of a strange or supernatural nature?"
"Here is a quick "laundry List": A ghost seen in the wine cellar since 1925.
Names being called, in the wine cellar and in the room above it.
Orbs photographed After /or "AS" we see them.
A pair of legs walked into a dimly lit room, then vanished.
(This happened after numerous sounds of a normal variety coming from the adjacent room, door opening, closing, a second door opening, footsteps, then....!!?)
The very late night sounds of a group of people coming from the other side of the wall, laughing, talking, music playing= nobody there, all quiet.
The ghost of a little girl appeared, then vanished, dressed in old fashioned clothing. (This house was built in 1870)
...........when I talk about all of this .. there is a lot more.. with" involvements"


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

That's nice of you to tell all that to a random phone caller.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I take the time to treat everyone as corgual and as friendly as they allow me to . I think this is the only way to be around others, and it usually transfers to any phone conversations too, although on-phone, if they sound distant, cold, uncaring I do not become Mr. Chipper/bubbly idiot for them because I would really sound like a phoney . I'm not that up-beat, well, hardly ever.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We have also had a few phone calls over the years in which "someone" was asking all sorts of questions only for them to become interrupted by a voice on their end of the line saying something like:"Samantha! Hang up that phone! you were supposed to have been asleep an hour ago!"
"Click!"
We just spent all of that time entertaining a small child, who possibly could, someday convince Mommy or Daddy to bring them here.. but.
(Some kids can sound So Adult on a phone!)
Inversely, some very elderly women with tiny voices can sound like they are 8 years old.
I was introduced to a 75yr. old woman whose voice sounded like a cartoon character's voice on Helium!
Poor Thing!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

And now for a little "Fantasy". (Spiked with truths)
"The ghost of a Lady in a white dress has only ever before been seen in the one corner of the wine cellar, but recently some have sworn that they were seeing her upstairs, once in a mirror behind them and once in the bathroom they said they saw just the back of a long, white dress leaving that room through the second doorway as they entered, which did not make them very calm as they were about to use that room for it's intended purpose!"
"How do ghosts "travel"? Do they? Can they? Do they just decide to change their location and appear there?"
"You are asking some good and interesting questions, I wish I knew somebody who might have some answers to accompany the questions, but I don't."

Later that night, or rather at 2AM that night's "Morning" as Spooky old Jim was finishing -up his Ravens Grin chores after a fairly busy night he found himself still pondering the possibilities of ghostly re-locationing....
Down in the wine cellar he had just made a decision to carry all of the remaining bed slide blankets all back upstairs at the same time. His old muscles were warmed up and were feeling much younger than his actual 134 years should ever allow,so he threw them over his right shoulder and began his march up all of those concrete and wooden steps to the second floor.
He was wondering if he had taken too many blankets, they were weighing on him pretty strongly now, but he had many more steps ahead of him and once he delivered them, he would be done for the night, the house lights were all off, doors and locks checked, everything was now very quiet in his "village" of on 1,700 retired elderly people. The Fedex and UPS freight jets had flown over two hours ago on their way to Chicago, the night was So Still outside his doors... but at 2 O'Clock in the morning, some things have happened here before at such an hour..this little nibblet of random information was rolling around in Jim's ancient brain cells as those cells were empty since the idea-prisoners were in the Rec room for the next 20 minutes struggling with the task of returning blankets to the top of the bed slide.

A small cramp-like sensation twitched in his neck muscle, he reacted turning his head into the pain as he walked passed a very old mirror...he saw her smile!
Then the rest of her face came out of the blurr made by the neck pain, she seemed very .. familiar.
Now he had the answer to his earlier question. Ghosts can "travel"!
Jim had made it So Easy for her too...
Just hop on a stack of bed slide blankets as Jim picks them up and throws them over his shoulder!


----------

